# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Επείγον, πουλάκι με σπασμένο πόδι...

## Nikkk

Λοιπόν, η πεθερά μου βρήκε ένα πουλί που έχει σπασμένο πόδι. Το χρώμα του είναιείπε σαν του ορτυκιού, με ραβδώσεις κ έχει μακρύ ράμφος γύρω στα 6 εκατοστά. Εγώ δεν το'χω δει αλλά αν νομίζετε οτι χρειάζεται, να πάω να το πάρω για να με βοηθήσετε να το βοηθήσω. Και κατ'αρχάς, τι μπορεί να τρώει; Τι να το ταίσει;;;

----------


## Daminikos

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να το φροντίσεις μέχρι να το πας σε κάποιο γιατρό, το δυνατόν συντομότερα. Βέβαια τέτοια ώρα είναι αργά και αύριο αργία..... Αυτό δυσκολεύει λίγο τα πράγματα ......  
Προσπάθησε να δέσεις το πόδι του με κάποιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι ακίνητο .... οδοντογλυφίδα, καλαμάκι που πίνουμε καφε ή ότι άλλο νομίσεις ότι θα το βοηθήσει. Βέβαια να έχεις στο νου σου το σφύξιμο που θα κάνεις ώστε να μη του κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημιά .... Ίσα να δέσει και να κρατήσει το ποδαράκι ακίνητο .....
Φαγητό ίσως να μην μπορέσει να φάει για την ώρα γιατί θα είναι φοβισμένο. Έχε όμως δίπλα του ή προσπάθησε κάποια στιγμή να του δώσεις εσύ  ... Όπως επίσης και νερό .
Και όταν βρεις γιατρό να το πας αμέσως ... Εκείνος ξέρει τι θα κάνει .....

----------


## jk21

σε πρωτη φαδη επικοινωνεις αμεσα σε καποιο απο τα τηλεφωνα που δινει εδω για τραυματισμενα πουλια η ανιμα 

http://www.wild-anima.gr/index.php?o...id=220&lang=el

γιατι μπορει να εχει καποιο ανεπισημο συνεργατη της εκει κατω που μπορει να στειλεις το πουλι .εσυ πας και παιρνεις το πουλακι και το βαζεις σε ενα χαρτοκουτο οπου μπορει να  σκεκεται ανετα αλλα να μην πηγαινοερχεται (απο θεμα ογκου ) και ανοιξε τρυπες ωστε να μπαινει αερας και φως  .βαλε ενα πιατακι με νερο και αν το πουλι ειναι απο ωρες ετσι διελυσε και ενα φακελλακι αλμορα απο φαρμακειο (ηλεκτρολυτες με δεξτροζη ) ,εκτος αν σου προτεινουν κατι αντιστοιχο σε ετοιμο ορο .

αν δεν υπαρχει ατομο της ανιμα και δεν υπαρχει καποιος κτηνιατρος να σε βοηθησει εθελοντικα ή μη (πες του οτι ειναι αγριοπουλι και οχι οικοσιτο και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βοηθησει ) τοτε κοιτα αυτα το δημοσιευματα .τους ειδικους αυτοκολλητους επιδεσμους των εικονων θα τους βρεις πιστευω στο φαρμακειο .αν ειναι βαλε και ναρθηκακι καποια οδοντογλυφιδα .αποστειρωσε την περιοχη πρωτα αν υπαρχει ανοικτο τραυμα .σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα χρειαστει και αντιβιωση .ομως θα ηθελα να βαλεις φωτο του πουλιου με το σπασιμο να φαινεται ακριβως που ειναι .επισης να δουμε τι πουλι ειναι .δωσε κρεμα για νεοσσους αν εχεις σε πρωτη φαση (και αν δεν πινει νερο ,τοτε στο νερο της να υπαρχουν ηλεκτρολυτες ) αλλα αν δεν ειναι σποροφαγο αυριο πρωι θα παρεις λιγο κιμα τον οποιο θα τον αναμιξεις με λαδι και λιγο ψωμι και αφου το ζυμωσεις θα δινεις ελαχιστο καθε φορα στο στομα (θα τα ξαναπουμε μετα την φωτο .η μακρια μυτη με παραπεμπει σε πουλι που δεν τρεφετε με σπορους ) .το κομματι που θα δεσεις θα πρεπει να αφηνει σε δυνατοτητα κινησης την κλειδωση στο γονατο .προσπαθησε να διαβασεις την περιγραφη των ενεργειων στα αρθρα .

http://www.lbah.com/avian/fxtibia.htm

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/b...n/firstaid.php

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ σορρυ για την καθυστερημενη αναρτηση της απαντησης σου αλλα ειδα το μηνυμα σου που ηταν σε αυτα προς συντονισμο μετα την δικια μου αναρτηση

----------


## Daminikos

Κανένα πρόβλημα Δημήτρη !!!!!

----------


## tonis!

λογικα ειναι υδροβιο ισως ειναι και αυτο 

μην το ταισεις ακομη αλλα εχε του νερο σε ησυχο μερος.Αν δεν απανταει η ΑΝΙΜΑ προσπαθησε να επικοινωνησεις με το ΕΚΠΑΖ(http://www.ekpazp.gr/multi158/)  (22970-31338 και 6973-318845)

*Πρώτες Βοήθειες για Πουλιά (ισχύουν γενικά για όλα τα τραυματισμένα ζώα)*
_Προετοιμασία:_ 
1) Τοποθετήστε εφημερίδες στον πάτο ενός χαρτόκουτου, σχισμένες σε λουρίδες για να απορροφήσουν τις κουτσουλιές του.
2) Ανοίξτε πολλές αλλά μικρές στρογγυλές τρύπες από όλες τις πλευρές, ώστε να παίρνει αέρα αλλά να είναι σκοτεινά. (π.χ. με ένα στυλό). Ποτέ μην ανοίξετε οριζόντιες σχισμές γιατί θα προεξέχουν τα φτερά του και θα τα φθείρει. 3) Το πουλί μέσα στο χαρτόκουτο πρέπει να χωράει άνετα και να μπορεί αν θέλει να σταθεί όρθιο. Δεν πρέπει να είναι τεράστιο, ούτε και πολύ μικρό.
_Πώς να το πιάσετε:_
1) Σκεπάστε το με μια πετσέτα, ιδίως το κεφάλι του για να μην βλέπει.
 2) Κρατήστε το σώμα, τα μπούτια και την ουρά σαν ανθοδέσμη και σηκώστε το με το κεφάλι ακόμα σκεπασμένο. Προσπαθήστε να μην το αφήσετε να φτεροκοπήσει. Κρατήστε το γερά και σταθερά.
_ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ:_ 
1) Οι ερωδιοί, γλάροι, πελαργοί και γενικώς τα ψαροφάγα αμύνονται με το ράμφος τους. Προσέξτε τα μάτια σας.
2) Τα αρπακτικά ( και τα νυκτόβια) με τα νύχια τους. Το ράμφος του είναι πιο ακίνδυνο. Αν δείτε αρπακτικό να έχει πέσει πίσω με την πλάτη και να προτείνει τα πόδια του μην πλησιάσετε το χέρι σας. Περιμένετε ή αναγκάστε το να γυρίσει όρθιο. Δώστε του να αρπάξει ένα πανί αντί το χέρι σας. Αφού το αρπάξει, με το ίδιο ή άλλο πανί σκεπάστε το κεφάλι του.
3) Βγάλτε την πετσέτα αφού το τοποθετήσετε στο χαρτόκουτο που έχετε ετοιμάσει.
4) Κλείστε καλά το χαρτόκουτο. Πριν το μεταφέρετε κλείστε το και με ταινία.
*ΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΕΤΕ* 1) Μην το αφήσετε το πουλί να κυκλοφοράει ελεύθερο γιατί θα χειροτερέψει τα τραύματά του.
2) Μην το βάλετε σε κλουβί, μπανιέρα, κοτέτσι ή καφάσι και μην το αφήσετε κοντά σε σκυλιά γάτες , κότες ή άλλα κατοικίδια.
3) Το κουτί και το σκοτάδι είναι η καλύτερη προσωρινή ακινητοποίηση που μπορείτε να προσφέρετε για τα κατάγματά του ή όποιο άλλο πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχει. Οτιδήποτε άλλο θα το κουράσει και ταλαιπωρήσει.
4) Αφήστε το κάμποση ώρα σε ήσυχο και ζεστό μέρος (όχι όμως στον ήλιο) για να ξεπεράσει όσο γίνεται το σοκ. ( δροσερό αν είναι κατακαλόκαιρο)
5) Στο σκοτάδι θα νομίσει ότι είναι νύχτα και θα ξεκουραστεί. Δεν θα ξοδέψει περισσότερες θερμίδες προσπαθώντας μάταια να αποδράσει.
*ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ*
Τα περισσότερα τραυματισμένα πουλιά δεν πεθαίνουν απ' την πείνα αλλά απ' την αφυδάτωση. Δώστε του νερό με μια σύριγγα απ' την οποία έχετε βγάλει τη βελόνα. Βάλτε τη σύριγγα βαθιά μέσα στο ράμφος, πίσω από την είσοδο της τραχείας στην βάση της γλώσσας. Ίσως χρειαστούν δύο άτομα και μια πετσέτα, αν έχει επικίνδυνα νύχια.
Αν είναι πολύ μικρό η δεν ανοίγει εύκολα το ράμφος, στάξτε το νερό στα ρουθούνια από πάνω ακόμη και χωρίς να το πιάσετε.
Κάντε το ίδιο και με μεγαλύτερο πουλί αν δυσκολεύεστε να το χειριστείτε ή να ανοίξετε το ράμφος του. Μη φοβάστε, δεν θα πνιγεί.
Μπορείτε ακόμη να χρησιμοποιήσετε αντί για νερό Almora , Ορό ( Lactaded ringers solution ) ή άλλα υγρά για την αφυδάτωση που θα βρείτε σε φαρμακείο.
Αν είναι πολύ εξαντλημένο ( κλείνει τα μάτια, είναι αδύναμο, δεν στέκεται όρθιο) τοποθετήσετέ το σε πολύ ζεστό χώρο. Μπορείτε να βάλετε από πάνω του μια λάμπα να του θερμαίνει την πλάτη (προσοχή μην υπερθερμάνετε). Δίνετε υγρά κάθε ώρα. Τα υγρά μπορούν να είναι χλιαρά.
Μην κάνετε τίποτε άλλο. Μη δώσετε τροφή η φάρμακα προτού μιλήσουμε στο τηλέφωνο. Μάλλον κακό θα του κάνουν σ΄ αυτή τη φάση παρά καλό. Αν έχει καιρό να φάει, ούτως ή άλλως δεν πρέπει να φάει πολύ γιατί δεν θα μπορέσει να χωνέψει. Αν έχει φάει πρόσφατα δεν είναι ανάγκη να φάει τώρα.
Έχετε λοιπόν ήδη κάνει το καλύτερο που μπορείτε για να του σώσετε τη ζωή.
Απομένει να επικοινωνήσετε με το ΕΚΠΑΖ για περισσότερες οδηγίες.

----------


## jk21

αν η μυτη του ειναι τοσο μεγαλη ,τοτε χρειαζεται πλαστικο σωληνακι (καθετηρα για την αντιβιωση που κανονικα κατεβαινει στον οισοφαγο προωθωντας το σιγα σιγα στην σωστη οδο ,και στο πανω του μερος συνδεουμε τη συρριγκα .αν τρωει και μονο του του δινουμε και μικρη αθερινα

----------


## Nikkk

λοιπόν, επανήλθα. Κατ'αχάς έκανα το λάθος κ δε πήγα αμέσως χτες να το πάρω. Η πεθερά μου προσπάθησε να το ταίσει μήλο λιωμένο αλλά δε το'χει το αντικείμενο κ αφου δε τα κατάφερε, το άφησε. Πήγα λοιπόν εγω σήμερα κ το βρήκα αρκετά εξαντλημένο, τοποθετημένο σε κλουβάκι επειδή πετούσε, να μη της φύγει...'Εβρασε αυγό, το λιώσαμε μαζί με μήλο κ ανέλαβα. Μπορώ να πω πως έφαγε αρκετό, με χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα το ότι το κατάπινε. Επίσης του έδωσα με σύριγγα νερό με αλμορά πλας. Το πήρα κ το έχω εδώ σ'ένα κουτάκι. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχει συνέλθει, έχει σηκώσει το κεφάλι κ έχει ανοίξει τα μάτια. Να σας πω την αλήθεια, δεν κοίταξα τα πόδια, λίγο το οτι δε θέλω να το τρομάζω-ταλαιπωρώ κ λίγο το οτι δε το αντέχω να δω...Η πεθερά μου είπε οτι είναι κ τα 2 πόδια σπασμένα κ μάλιστα το ενα κρέμεται απο πέτσα...Παιδιά, είναι υπέροχο κ πανέμορφο πουλί, θέλω να το βοηθήσω, είναι κρίμα...

 


 






Μοιάζει πολύ με αυτά που δείχνει ο Αντώνης αλλά η κοιλιά του είναι καφέ κ όχι άσπρη...

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι δεν ειναι παρα μια μπεκατσα .εδω θα μαθεις περισσοτερα για αυτην .θα παρεις εκτος αυγου που δινεις ,να δωσεις και ωμο κιμα με λιγο λαδι και ψιχα ψωμιου ζυμωνενου . θα κανεις μικρες μπαλες τροφης για μια μερα και θα την διατηρησεις στην καταψυξη και θα αποψυχεις μια καθε μερα ,δινοντας μικρα κομματακια σαν μακαρονι στο ραμφος της αφου τρωει .η βασικη της τροφη ειναι σκουληκια και εχει αναγκη ζωικη πρωτεινη .ο κιμας καλα ειναι να ειναι απο κοτοπουλο .επισης μπορεις να παρεις σαλιγκαρια αν θες αλλα να τα βρασεις πριν δωσεις λιγο λιγο απο το εσωτερικο τους .ομως το πουλακι πρεπει να το δει γιατρος ,ειδικα αν κρεμεται εντελως απο την πετσα το ποδαρακι του το ενα .αυτο μαλλον πρεπει να αποκοπει αλλα αν δεν το δω δεν μπορω να σου πω εγκυρα.το πουλακι πρεπει να σωσει εστω το αλλο.αν σωθει μονο το ενα ,μαλλον θα το υιοθετησεις αλλιως θα πρεπει να το στειλεις οπου σου πουνε αν παρεις την ανιμα .πηγαινε ομως σε καποιο κτηνιατρο να σε βοηθησει αμεσα .πιστευω θα το κανει και χωρις χρηματα.επισης επειδη εχει γινει ο τραυματισμος που περιγραφεις χρειαζεται μαλλον και αντιβιωση 

http://www.angelfire.com/pro/konidis/biology.htm

----------


## Nikkk

Είχα γράψει τις κινήσεις που έγιναν στο "μιλήστε άφοβα, δε μαλώνουν" αλλά να συνοψίσω εδώ. Επικοινώνησα με την ΑΝΙΜΑ, έστειλα κ τις φώτο κ μου το είπαν οτι είναι μπεκάτσα. 'Ισως να έφαγε πυροβολισμό, έχουμε πολλούς κυνηγούς εδώ... Μου είπαν οτι είναι πουλί που στρεσσάρεται πολύ εύκολα κ ίσως να μη ζήσει μέχρι αύριο. Αν όμως ζήσει, να το βάλω στο ΚΤΕΛ, να το στείλω Ηράκλειο στο καράβι ωστε να το παραλάβουν μεθαύριο πια...Επίσης είπαν να μη του δώσω τίποτα εκτός απο αλμορά (που πρότεινα εγώ) κ βασικά να είναι σε κουτί, σκοτάδι κ ησυχία. τώρα για την ησυχία εδώ μέσα με τα πιτσιρίκια, δε το'χουμε κ πολύ... :/ Πάντως αύριο, αν ζει, θα πάει μια βόλτα μέχρι τον κτηνίατρο...Σκέφτομαι να το κρατήσω, αν γνωρίζω βέβαια τι μπορώ να το ταίζω...

----------


## Nikkk

Τελικά δεν άντεξε το καημένο, σήμερα το πρωί είχε πεθάνει... Ηταν πολύ χάλια το ένα πόδι, το είδα κ είχε πεταχτεί το κόκκαλο έξω... Κρίμα.  :sad:

----------


## tonis!

κριμα...

----------


## zack27

Πολυ κριμα βρε Νικη μου!!!

Μπραβο σου για τη προσπαθεια που εκανες για να το σωσεις!!!

----------


## giok

Κρίμα το κακόμοιρο! Έκανες ότι μπορούσες Νίκη! Και με το παραπάνω..

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΗ λυπαμαι ..τωρα το ειδα ... ευχομαι να μη υπαρξει συνεχεια με το δικο σου πουλακι !

----------


## Nikkk

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Δημήτρη, έχει πεθάνει ήδη κ αυτή...γκαντεμιά...

----------

